# Berkeley squats?



## Sonya

I was planning on traveling through Berkeley and the Bay area towards the end of July but I'm coming up short on squat info in Berkeley. Does anyone know of any good squats, cheap hostels, or couch surfing places on the way to the bay?


----------



## Hoghead Bob

You should check out East Oakland. Its a really shitty area, but there are several squats in the area.


----------



## maus

dude, hellarity haus! its at 57th and genoa, a block from mlk, in north oakland. its near the long haul anarchist space. they let travelers stay there usually if they have room in exchange for minor chores and help. kind of a crazy place but a good resource. also as someone who has squat hunted somewhat extensively in the east bay, there are lots of empty buildings out there, but definitely more so in oakland than berkeley. fuck berkeley anyway.


----------



## artandrevolution

i thought hellarity was over.


----------



## nobo

hellarity isnt quite through yet. but i know they are being very very selective about who they let stay and for how long. i wouldnt depend on it honestly for long term stay.


----------



## rowangrrl

Here is a directory of c-op housing- Hellariity House is part of it, so it might be of some use.
http://housing.barringtoncollective.org/


----------



## Labea

I have and always will have a strong hate for Berkeley and their cops... good luck!


----------



## odd

ya fuck oakland and fuck burkley i almost got my throat slit down there. no fuckin joke


----------



## maus

wait... this is way late but, the drayage, by the sake factory. im sure its already blown up to hell already anyway.


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel

I'm all about the landfill! The heart castle is cool if its raining, but you can basically camp anywhere there.
It's a bit of a trek if you don't got a bike, but they aren't hard to come by...
Plus you walk right by the sake dumpster, and the chocolate dumpster going there from downtown. 
I even found an old english in the bushes on my way back to town this morning. hooray!


----------



## zaye rodriguez

Hoghead Bob said:


> You should check out East Oakland. Its a really shitty area, but there are several squats in the area.


I wouldn't do that


----------



## zaye rodriguez

maus said:


> dude, hellarity haus! its at 57th and genoa, a block from mlk, in north oakland. its near the long haul anarchist space. they let travelers stay there usually if they have room in exchange for minor chores and help. kind of a crazy place but a good resource. also as someone who has squat hunted somewhat extensively in the east bay, there are lots of empty buildings out there, but definitely more so in oakland than berkeley. fuck berkeley anyway.


Can a teen stay there with accompanying parents ? Its simply for overnight purposes. Simply to sleep this situation only has to last until thw first, then back to a nirmal living situation.


----------



## zaye rodriguez

maus said:


> dude, hellarity haus! its at 57th and genoa, a block from mlk, in north oakland. its near the long haul anarchist space. they let travelers stay there usually if they have room in exchange for minor chores and help. kind of a crazy place but a good resource. also as someone who has squat hunted somewhat extensively in the east bay, there are lots of empty buildings out there, but definitely more so in oakland than berkeley. fuck berkeley anyway.


It depends on your siutation. Oakland could really fuck you up, depending. This is why people may live in oakland, but still come to berkeley for some kind of refuge. Oakland isnt for everyone. Trust me.


----------

